# Can  November 70 Krate Have 71 Tires And Rims ?



## jungleterry (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello looking to purchase a 70 krate with serial # LF61102. The seller says the wheels and tires are 71 . Did they add these to 70 bikes on the end of the year production ? Please let me know . Thank you Terry and Tammy


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 13, 2016)

a NOV serial number was almost always built as the next years model.serial is stamped before the frame or bike was built.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll say there is a very good chance that is actually a 1971 model with a November serial number. Is the crank, stem, bars or anything else marked 71? After keeping records for my Corvette 5 Speed Registry, I've learned that any 5 speed frame with the L serial number dated 11-27-1961 or later was a 1962 model. The change over date for the regular Corvette and a few other models was mid November. So if the tires are original, that very well could have been built in and the next year model. I'm not familiar with the Sting Ray parts or if there were any changes between 70-71 models. The earliest 61 Corvette 5 SN I have recorded that was actually a 62 model is *L151549.*


----------



## vastingray (Mar 13, 2016)

Def wrong pedals and rear tire would be white lettered


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you for the information so far .I will get some better pictures tomorrow of the bike for sure . Rims etc.


----------



## bluemustang21 (Mar 16, 2016)

are you the owner or buy of the orange krate?


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks like it is still on Craigslist in Cleveland http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/5494411539.html

Guy has a Manta Disc too, he has a some oranges!


----------

